# Second Cut Hay



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got some second cut alfalfa-grass mix round bales. Bale size is about 4x5 and the weight would be somewhere around 1000-1200lbs with no rain. I do know it all depends on the area your in. I'm just looking where to start pricing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8gross said:


> I've got some second cut alfalfa-grass mix round bales. Bale size is about 4x5 and the weight would be somewhere around 1000-1200lbs with no rain. I do know it all depends on the area your in. I'm just looking where to start pricing.


Location,Loacation,Location


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't sold any second cut yet due to a busy harvest and it being a Fix or Repair Daily kinda fall, but I'm selling horse quality 4x5 round bales out of the barn for $55 if you pick them up.


----------

